# Braised Short Ribs



## In the Kitchen (Dec 1, 2004)

Doesn't this sound great?  Now to find some good short ribs to fix.  Hardly see them anymore.  Like oxtails, people just don't care for them I guess.

RAISED SHORT RIBS WITH RED WINE SAUCE



 2 lb. well-trimmed beef short ribs

 1 tsp. oil

 Salt and pepper, if desired

 1 can (10-1/2 oz.) condensed beef broth or beef consomme

 1 cup dry red wine

 2 small onions, quartered

 4 cloves garlic, minced

 3 sprigs fresh thyme

 2 tbsp. butter

 1-1/2 cups sliced mushrooms

 1/4 cup chopped shallot

 1 tsp. minced fresh thyme

 2 tsp. cornstarch dissolved in 1/2 cup dry red wine



 In large stockpot, heat oil over medium heat. Brown beef short ribs on all sides. Season with salt and pepper. Add broth, 1 cup wine, onion, garlic and thyme. Bring to boil. Reduce heat. Cover tightly. Simmer 2 to 2-1/2 hours until beef is fork-tender.

 Remove short ribs from stockpot. Keep warm.

 Strain vegetables. Skim fat from cooking liquid. Reserve 3/4 cup cooking liquid for sauce. Discard remaining cooking liquid.

 In large nonstick skillet, melt 1 tablespoon butter over medium heat. Cook and stir mushrooms, shallot and minced thyme 5 minutes until mushrooms are tender.

 Add reserved cooking liquid and cornstarch mixture to skillet. Bring to boil. Reduce heat. Simmer, stirring often, 5 minutes. Remove skillet from heat. Stir in remaining 1 tablespoon butter.

 Serve sauce over short rib


----------



## Raine (Dec 1, 2004)

With the influx of Mexicans in the area, they are quite popular in the grocery stores around town.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2004)

ITK, we love short ribs around here and eat them often.  

Your recipe looks very similar to one I make.  I have another recipe for them using beer (heads up, ronjohn and buckytom!) that I will post later today.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry to be late.  Here's the recipe I promised:

*Flemish Carbonnade*
_4 to 6 servings_

2 pounds boneless beef chuck, cut into 3/4-inch cubes
(I use 4 to 5 short ribs instead)

4 large onions, thinly sliced
1 clove garlic, peeled and crushed
1 bottle of beer
2 T flour
2 T red wine vinegar
2 T light or dark brown sugar
1 bay leaf
1/2 t dried thyme leaves

1/4 cup minced fresh parsley (optional garnish)

Preheat oven to 350.  Place large ovenproof Dutch oven or deep-sided skillet with tight-fitting lid over medium heat. Brown short ribs evenly on all sides in a little oil, working in batches if necessary, for a total of about 15 minutes.  Transfer to a plate and keep warm.

To drippings, add onions and garlic, scraping bottom of pan with a wooden spoon, until onions are softened - 8 to 10 minutes.

In medium bowl, whisk together the beer and flour until no lumps remain.  Stir in vinegar and brown sugar to combine.  Add this mixture to softened onions in skillet, return beef to pan, add bay leaf and thyme.  Bring to a boil.

Cover and transfer pan to oven until beef is very tender, 1-1/2 to 2 hours.
Make mashed potatoes or boiled egg noodles to go with the resulting gravy.

Garnish with parsley if desired.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 3, 2004)

Mud..I love beer in stews..great recipe..thanks


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 7, 2004)

mudbug, thanks for sharing.  I am only happy people eat the way we do.  Finding different ways is so great.  Sure takes lot of work but isn't it worth it?  Only goes too fast around here.  One thing, it keeps the refrigerator clean. Ho Ho Ho.


----------

